# Online banking - export to personal finance software



## rumblefish (10 Dec 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know if any of the Irish banking institutions allow online statements / transactions to be exported to excel, Quicken, Microsoft Money or CSV format.

I've checked with BOI, who don't but wanted to see if others do or not, so I can consider moving.

related to this, the website www.mint.com (US only) links direct into your online accounts, which looks very interesting. 

thanks

Rumblefish


----------



## rumblefish (10 Dec 2008)

I had a look myself at online demos - the only one that shows export of statement is First Active that supports Microsoft Money (OFC, OFX) and Excel/CSV

Any others that support would be very good to know


----------



## brazen_dude (10 Dec 2008)

Why do you want to link your bank and credit card accounts in to a online system? imo, its not secure to upload/link your personal/financial data in to some other website.....


----------



## Brownie10 (10 Dec 2008)

Hi Rumblefish,

I am a postbank customer an you can download all transactions into any of the following apps:

MS Access, Excel, Lotus 123 (.csv)
MS Money 2000 or higher (.ofx)
Word, Notepad (.txt)

I just use Excel nyself but have a Canadian friend who uses MS money.  Apparently it is the norm in N America to use an app like this to manage you finances and all the banks over there allow you to do it.  She was flabbergasted that a lot of the Irish banks don't allow for this.

Anyway hope this helps!


----------



## rumblefish (10 Dec 2008)

I want to actively manage my personal budgeting - to see what % spend I have on each area every month.

I'm looking to export info to a desktop / offline app, not a webapp. I have developed an excel based spreadsheet to do this.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Dec 2008)

I maintain my own records, using EXCEL, across my own accounts and my wife's - 2 current accounts + 3 deposit accounts + 2 credit card accounts.

IMHO, the methods for maintaining financial records will vary from person to person. Buying an off-the-shelf solution and relying on it to provide a different aggregation of income and expenditure would not work for me. And, I suspect, others too.

The most cumbersome apect of getting set up and, if you want to, a retrospective take-on of account data (copy/paste from 365 Online in my case). After that, a weekly catch-up lasting about 30 minutes is enough to update the positions.

If I knew how to program a front-end and database  .. sigh !


----------



## mathepac (10 Dec 2008)

MBNA allow the export / import of credit card transactions, with the vendor codes. transaction date, clearance date, etc.


----------



## rumblefish (10 Dec 2008)

Brownie/tarfhead

have you a blank version of the excel template you use ? if so can you perhaps post it somewhere with the link.

thanks

Rumblefish


----------



## oxygen (5 Feb 2009)

This might be a bit of a newbie question, but is there any of these that can connect to an AIB account? So I dont have to manually do each transaction?


----------



## jackreacher (5 Feb 2009)

ulster bank online allows you to export your transactions directly into ms money or excel. i use ms money and you can set up ms money to connect to your bank through the software. i always found it very easy to download transaction you just need to confirm them or you can edit them first but its very user friendly. as for spending reports it breaks down spending by category date payee spending versus income. do you have the software already rumble fish


----------

